# CD changer upgrade



## mshamy (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi all
i just purchased a 2007 A6 C6 4F 2.0T, the car has a CD changer which plays only audio files, there are serveral CD & DVD changers on ebay that i am thinking to purchase one of those to upgrade my car, 
would it be a direct replacement or there will be something to be done with the connections or the software?

thanks in advance


----------

